# common baby boa help



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Hi I need help with my common baby boa iv had him for 3 weeks and he has only fed once.im using frozen thawed rat weeners.i defrost the rats in hot water and put my snake in a seperatr feeding tub I also dangle the rat but I he just doesnt seem interested. I wanna know if this is normal or not he has also shed once aswel and has defecated 3 times aswel.please help!!!!!!


----------



## antathy (Jan 26, 2013)

*baby boa*

hi mate for one u are doing it wrong u should put the frozen rat in a food bag with a seal a leave on kitchen side or were ever this is because the bag keeps the smell an water does not if the rat is wet the snake wont bother with it i defrost on my viv the take um out the bag an boil a kettle while holding the rat over steam for about 10 sec so the rats head is warmer than ur hand then he should strike if not force feed it once or twice sorted it it is unusual for a boa to go of its food there known to very good feeder but dont worry i hav had same with a mates boa an force feeding it sorted it it is not reccommended but is easy to if confident to do it sqeeze behind snakes head till opens it mouth u dont need to ram it in just put it far anothe because it is instent thing a snake feel rat at the back of his throat it instantly begin to get over it an eat it hope this helps an bither way i hav had many snakes an boas i know wat im goin on about my bci is now five foot long an eat large rat an i hav sorted problem snakes out of my own an my freinds if still wont do it ur temps are completely wrong if that does not help u better get veternery help cause ur snake could hav belli rot through eatin an not digesting its food cause of insoficent heat sorce an temps ur temps should be 95f at hot end an 75-80 at cool end boa are robust snakes so temps dont really matter if it drops a few degrees below as long as there some were near the temps hope this help matey


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't rush in to force feeding this is a very last resort and causes a lot of stress!! Defrost your rats at room temp, take out in the morning and they will be ready by the evening warm your rat up in a tub floating on hot water or on the top of a radiator if on. Feed your baby boa in its home don't remove for feeding as it will loose confidence out of its environment so you will have a better chance of feeding it in its viv/rub? Again don't force feed!


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

It most certainly isn't WRONG to defrost in warm water. Thats what I do its just that some prefer to leave their's out all day to defrost. 

Don't consider force feeding yet 2 weeks isn't an overly long time for one to go without feeding. As Gaz said leave it in its viv/RUB to feed, I always do and have NEVER been bitten in all the time I've been keeping snakes.

Braining the rat helps. Slice its head open to expose the brain, that usually sends them wild. Live feeding would be the last option before force feeding but you are a LONG way off that yet.

If you've only had him three weeks I'm not surprised he's only fed once as some can take longer than that just to adjust to their new surroundings. 

Try leaving the rat in with him overnight and see if he takes it whilst all is quiet about the house.

There's loads of things to try before force feeding that is a LAST resort.


----------



## antathy (Jan 26, 2013)

i agree with force feedin bein last resort an forgot to sayabout braining sorry


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

:yeahright: keep us posted on how you get on. We can always try and help where possible! We're nice you see! :2thumb:


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Firstly I have alway's defrosted using the water method, its keeper's choice and preference.
Secondly, OP, i wouldn't start worrying just yet, you've had him 3 week's, it can take awhile, the shed may explain one of the missed feed's and he has fed once in the 3 weeks : victory: 
What set-up do you have (a photo is preferred) and what temp's are you running...incorrect husbandry my also affect a feeding response.


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

*thanks for the help*

I would never force feed unless my snake has lost alot of weight and he hasnt at all.i will try the bag method and the taking out the rat in the morning and leaving at room temperature. If that dont work then I will try the braining.my snake has already fed once before using the defrost method in a cup with hot water.i have decided to leave him for a week in his viv to get him used to his home again as iv taken him out into a seperate feeding tub.


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that responded to this message I will keep yous all updated


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Also lasnight I defrosted the rat the hot water inside a cup I put him in a seperate feeding tub he wasnt interested so I put him in his enclosure and put the rat in with him on top of his rock hide he wasnt interested and went into his rock hide it was like he was shying away from it.i think maybe hes just not used to his new home yet.


----------



## Boa Buddy (Sep 1, 2011)

feed him in his tank, defrost as normal, but don't lift him out of his tank...feed at night time as i found this to be the better option, if he doesn't take it right away then leave it with him over night....also how long are you leaving it between feeds?, did you let him settle for a week before handling him? how big is he in comparison to the food?, what are your temps?....Boas are generally dusbins at a young age and usually refrain from feeding if temps are off.


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

The tank is at 92f.he hasnt ate for 2weeks.i measured him and he is 3ft he is on rat weeners.i didnt leave him for a week he gets handled every day I tried him lastnite but he didnt wanna eat so I left the rat weener in and its still their and havent handled him today at all.


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

*this is the enclosure its 2foot*

Http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums...=view&current=20130506_181354_zps8fa756c8.jpg


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

Your temps look ok, don't handle him unless you really have to (just for cleaning no more) and again just feed him in his viv and be patient he will feed in his own time


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Ok I will havent handled him all day and night so il just keep it up thanks for your help


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

How long can I keep the rat in for and how long do I have to keep this up with no handling?


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

The rat I would leave in over night if its still there in the morning discard it or feed to another snake, the no handling may be a few weeks or so untill it's feeding regular but will better for the snake and you will benefit in the long


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Ok iv been doing that with the rat.will my snake get nasty of its not a held tho?


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

Lack of handling won't make it nasty, over handling is probably worse than under handling


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Ok good stuff thanks again


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

*finally*

Thanks to everyone who commented and gave me help about my baby boa not eating he has finally eaten a xl mouse im so happy with myself  cheers guys and gals


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

baby boa said:


> Thanks to everyone who commented and gave me help about my baby boa not eating he has finally eaten a xl mouse im so happy with myself  cheers guys and gals


Made up he's eaten for you, I would still hang back on the handling for a couple of meals and always leave for about 3 days after a meal :no1:


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Ok I will do thanks alot it has really helped


----------



## cobra148 (May 13, 2013)

Just a thought, I'm a total newbie, but have two commons myself. If your Boa is a baby, would a weaner rat not be too big for it?
My youngest Boa is about 18 months old and has been eating chicks. I tried a weaner rat for the first time last week and he really struggled with it, so much so, that I've gone back to the chicks.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

cobra148 said:


> Just a thought, I'm a total newbie, but have two commons myself. If your Boa is a baby, would a weaner rat not be too big for it?
> My youngest Boa is about 18 months old and has been eating chicks. I tried a weaner rat for the first time last week and he really struggled with it, so much so, that I've gone back to the chicks.


Struggled how so? Did they get it down?

My youngest boa is a late CB12 and around 6-7 months old and she's taking the size below small weaners with no problem and will be moving up to small weaners within the next 8 or 9 feeds I imagine.


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

cobra148 said:


> Just a thought, I'm a total newbie, but have two commons myself. If your Boa is a baby, would a weaner rat not be too big for it?
> My youngest Boa is about 18 months old and has been eating chicks. I tried a weaner rat for the first time last week and he really struggled with it, so much so, that I've gone back to the chicks.


Shouldn't struggle with weaner rats, I have 2012 female bci which is taking large weaners easily. Also wouldn't just give chicks I would get your boa on rats as well as the odd chick


----------



## cobra148 (May 13, 2013)

The 18 month old male, I've had for a month, the previous owner fed it on chicks. I thought I would try a weaner rat, so bought a couple from Pets at Home. Up to this point, I had had no dealings with rats, so didn't know what size a weaner should be.
When I fed it, the snake seemed to struggle to get it's mouth around it, it took much longer to eat, and the size of the bulge almost had the snake at bursting point. But as I say, I'm a newbie with big snakes, so mybe this is the norm?

This weekend, I bought a six and a half foot Common Boa, and the owner gave me some full size rats too. The size of these rats were the same size as the weaners I had. I'm wondering if Pets at Home gave me full size rats and maybe not weaners. Either that, or maybe the snake is small for 18 months. I'll take a pic and try to measure him, not just now though as it only fed yesterday.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

cobra148 said:


> The 18 month old male, I've had for a month, the previous owner fed it on chicks. I thought I would try a weaner rat, so bought a couple from Pets at Home. Up to this point, I had had no dealings with rats, so didn't know what size a weaner should be.
> When I fed it, the snake seemed to struggle to get it's mouth around it, it took much longer to eat, and the size of the bulge almost had the snake at bursting point. But as I say, I'm a newbie with big snakes, so mybe this is the norm?
> 
> This weekend, I bought a six and a half foot Common Boa, and the owner gave me some full size rats too. The size of these rats were the same size as the weaners I had. I'm wondering if Pets at Home gave me full size rats and maybe not weaners. Either that, or maybe the snake is small for 18 months. I'll take a pic and try to measure him, not just now though as it only fed yesterday.



There should be a noticable bulge and taking time to get it down is no problem. Did your snake regurgitate the food after or did it digest it?

"full size rats" - how big are those then? My 8ft boa eats the biggest rats you can get which if you give me a minute I'll go and get a photo of one next to something so you can see the size of the biggest rats you can get.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Here you go, I took it next to a fuzzy rat which is one size down from small weaners.










Rat pup: 4-10 grams
Fuzzy rat: 11-25 grams
Small weaner: 26-50 grams
Large weaner: 51-90 grams
Small rat: 91-150 grams
Medium rat: 151-275 grams
Large rat: 276-400 grams
XLarge rat: 401-450 grams
Jumbo rat: 450 grams+

Those are the general size rules for rats though they do vary a tiny bit from place to place depending where you buy them from


----------



## cobra148 (May 13, 2013)

This is the size of the rat I was told was a weaner, I've had no experience of rats up till this last week, but I would have thought a weaner would have been smaller..










This is the snake it was fed to, I'm told he is around 18 months old..










The weaner is as big as the drink can, the snake got it in eventually, but the bulge was huge, it was so big, it stretched the skin so tight, it was almost like a drum skin. This was fed on Sunday afternoon, and has stayed down, so I'm guessing it was ok?


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

If it stayed down then yeah I'd say it's perfectly ok. Snakes are smarter than most people give them credit, if it's too hard for them to handle they'll regurgitate it or give up half way through trying to get it down

Though with a meal that large I'd probably feed every two weeks.

How much does your boa weigh? As a *general* rule 10% of their body weight per meal is usually the norm. When I get a new snake I use the 10% rule for the first feed and then use my own judgement from there after I know what they can handle, some snakes manage it better than others


----------



## cobra148 (May 13, 2013)

I'll have to invest in a set of scales, I've no idea what he weighs.:blush:


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone know what size heat mat I would ned for a 4ft vivarium for my snake????


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

baby boa said:


> Does anyone know what size heat mat I would ned for a 4ft vivarium for my snake????


If it's a vivarium just use a ceramic bulb holder, bulb guard and a ceramic heat emitter bulb. Mats are only really adequate for smaller snakes but a snake with a bit of weight on them is more likely to get burns from a mat. Ceramic heat emitters give a good ambient across the whole vivarium :2thumb:

Holder: Reptile Vivarium Ceramic Kit Bulb Lamp Heater Holder Angled Screw Type ES 1" | eBay

Guard: Vivarium Heat Guard Reptile Safety Light Bulb Cage 12 x 16cm LC6782 | eBay

Bulb: Reptile Vivarium Ceramic Heat Emitter - Heater 100W | eBay

Thermostat: HABISTAT PULSE PROPORTIONAL Reptile Thermostat Vivarium | eBay

^ Obviously you can probably find these from different places for cheaper just have a look around, but that's the stuff you need : victory:


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Ok thank you for your info dont need the thermostat as already got one.cheers for the quick reply and all that stuff should be ok for a boa constrictor?


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

baby boa said:


> Ok thank you for your info dont need the thermostat as already got one.cheers for the quick reply and all that stuff should be ok for a boa constrictor?


Yep my youngest boa has exactly as above :2thumb:


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Ok good stuff, im buying mine a new viv on friday 4ft so hopefully he will be happy with the bigger space hes growing quick.going to be a nightmare building it lol


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if a white ceramic heating emitter bulb is ok to use for a boa constrictor or will I stick with a black one????? Any replies will be very greatful


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

baby boa said:


> Does anyone know if a white ceramic heating emitter bulb is ok to use for a boa constrictor or will I stick with a black one????? Any replies will be very greatful


White or black, they do the same thing. : victory:


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Just making sure because I ordered a white one.thanks for the reply


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

*my boa hasnt eaten for 2weeks*

My boa hasnt eaten for 2weeks, he shed last week and had defacated aswel he has been in his new viv for 2weeks does anyone have any help to get him eating again iv tried braining his rat but no luck just yet.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Entirely normal.

But heres a few questions!

Age and size of snake?
Temperature?
Any change in location?
Any change in food?
Any other signs of ill health?
Did you dangle him over any balconies like MJ and his baby?

Sure all this has been done to death on the prior pages however. And can't get motivated to read them.

That used to HELP MY BOA IS BROKEN (normally royal though) type threads i just went into automatic. If you just moved him he could take a while. Mine on the other hand eats even if in shed.

Make sure he has adequate hides and that the new viv is the correct temperature. Boas are greedy, if all is right and he settles you will be fine i would assume. Keep an eye on his weight and if it doesn't drop and he doesn't get ill, don't worry too much.


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Hes just under a year and he is 2 and a half ft, temp is 92f he has his normal hide in with him.he hasnt eaten ever since he has been in his new viv bit has shed and defecated as normal.he hasnt been dangled in anyway


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Is his new viv bigger? And you should provide 2 hides. Minimum.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

And the viv should have a hot end and cold end temperature.


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Hes staying under his hide in the hot end he doesnt really go into his cold end alot and he went from a 2ft to a 4ft viv


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

He can't go into a cool end hide if he only has "his normal one" so provide a cold hide aswell and maybe some other cover.


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

He also has 2 hides one in the hot end and one in the cold he has plenty of water as well


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

He has two logs in their aswel


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

If they are correctly sized hides for a 2.5 ft boa, there is a lot of open ground. You could definitely make him feel safer and maybe then he would eat and use more of the viv.

I am not saying this to be unpleasant, just that there is likely a lot that can be done before panicking.


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

Ok thanks, what would you suggest I do to make him feel safer? Theirs a xl hide and a large hide at the cold end.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Most snakes prefer tighter hides, it might not even be that. It's just better than trying nothing, do you disturb him often and how much did he eat while in hit old viv.


----------



## baby boa (May 1, 2013)

I like to get him out at least once a day and when he was in his old viv and once he was settled he ate once a week


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't mess about with him until he eats, maybe once a week after his declined feed to check his condition. Only disturb him to replace water.

Offer for strike feed if he usually strikes. If he doesn't brain it and leave it in like 12-24. Remove the mouse. Check his condition, try again next week. If he isn't eating he is likely stressed, handling is just more stress.


----------

